# Silverstone - SPOILER



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

This is a must watch race. Even if you read this you HAVE GOT TO WATCH THIS RACE.


Spaces added to reduce what shows up with the cursor preview. 







Great racing, real passing, very few (3, I think) cars not running at the finish.





Let's see, the Toyotas were running 1 - 2 for a while. De Matta held off Kimi for a BUNCH of laps. Kimi went from 1st to 3rd, some by his own driving. MS came back from 15th to finish 4th. Some nut went for a run on the track DURING the race.

Final results:

1 - Barichello
2 - Montoya
3 - Kimi
4 - MS
5 - DC
6 - Trulli
7 - De Matta (YES)
8 - Button (and Villenueve went off, but was out of hte points anyway.  )

I forgot the rest.

MS is still in the Championship lead (as is Ferrari) but is is 69 to Kimi's 62 now.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

By far the best race I've seen in a long time!  

The guy running on the track was freaking unbelievable. :yikes:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Have to agree about best race of the year. It's amazing after seeing that race that they would ever consider getting rid of Silverstone. The guy in the kilt should be brought to every circuit to run onto the track at a random time to scramble the grid. Great fun to watch. :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Incredible racing action. Thoroughly enjoyable. :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

That was amazing! Some of the best passing and driving I've seen!

Way to go Montoya, for coming up from that waaaay-back position because of the pit stop wait and grabbing second. He was narrowing the gap between himself and Barichello pretty quickly, too...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Wow! What a wild, wild race. The passing action was unbelievable; is this typical for Silverstone? I don't see why Bernie would ever think of axing it from the championship. :dunno: That "weird guy" (Kimi's words) sure added some suspense to the event, and I wonder if the security breach will raise more eyebrows against the course.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

It was truly the best race in the last three years probably. The only one that had a shining moment in 2000 (?) was how Hakinnen passed MS on the inside, while MS was passing someone else from the outside :rofl: 

Jet - this is definitely not typical of Silverstone. Historically it has been a very tough circuit to pass.

This was amazing.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Wow. I wish I didn't have to watch the race in such a fractured manner (lots of running up- and downstairs for random errands). If it's on replay sometime this week, I'll have to give it some undivided time (at least for the first half of the race). The passing reminded me of the stories I've heard of F1's past. In fact, I was staring at three cars from Ferrari's racing past last Friday -- a 1932 Alfa, a 1952ish Ferrari "Indy," and a 1991 F1 car -- and I had all these romantic visions of what it must've been like to battle for position in those two older cars. Man, it must be a blast.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I liked Rubens' comment at the end of his post race interview where he said something to the effect of 'Shut up, I can win' in regards to those who had their doubts about him and only talked about Schumi. :thumbup:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Ferrari's lead in the constructor's championship increased by quite a bit due to Ralf's difficulties. I read somewhere that BMW was making a fuss over Coulthard's breakage early in the race; apparently, part of that plastic brace thingy lodged itself in front of Ralfie's radiator, causing big heat issues.

I also see that Kimi continues to close in on MS's points lead. Montoya is hanging in there, but he's still comfortably behind those two.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

A couple of things.

Hakinnen has been out of F1 for several years. 

What I don't understand (I am in Paris so couldn't understand the commentary in French) why such a long stint of the safety car after the wierd guy palying bull fighter with the cars.

But I will say one thing, one of the French TV on track commentators is a WHOLE lot better looking than Peter Windsor. 

Yeah, I thnk DC should have been penalized for that bit, it could have also cut some tires. Or course, if a part lodged in Ralf side pod, why didn't they stop and get it out?

BTW Kimi only closed by 1 point, mostly due to himself. Getting passed twice to go from 1st - 3rd cost him a big jump in the standings. He lost 4 points doing that.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Actually, I do not think the Ferrari has a "comfortable" lead over Williams with only 10 points, is it? With each team having two cars and with overall reliability of the cars of the top contenders, closing that gap is relatively easy, especially with the new points divisions. Remains to be seen, this is an exciting season for F1; and I just hope it gets even better next season if only they can have an agreement on the electronics


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

From what I've read recently, some impending rule changes could make the races even more interesting in the next few years. This is definitely a very cool season for me to start getting into F1.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> Actually, I do not think the Ferrari has a "comfortable" lead over Williams with only 10 points, is it? With each team having two cars and with overall reliability of the cars of the top contenders, closing that gap is relatively easy, especially with the new points divisions. Remains to be seen, this is an exciting season for F1; and I just hope it gets even better next season if only they can have an agreement on the electronics


Also Silverstone is a track that heavily favors Ferrari with their chasis better suited for fast corners and lower track temperature favoring Bridgestones. Given those two factors it appears Williams has certainly closed a huge gap in chasis performance between themselves and Ferrari. Hockenheim is a track that'll favor Williams setup (long straights, slow corners) and if it doesn't rain, it'll certainly favor Michelin tires.

I think BMW/Williams should be pleasantly surprised that one of their cars made podium at Silverstone. And I hope after Hockenheim Ferrari will really be sweating bullets.

This is a pretty tight season, partly due to regulation changes wrt points awarded.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

What a fantastic race! I watched the replay too.

Rubens drove one heck of a race. The overtaking moves on Ralf, twice on Kimi were great stuff to watch.

I wish Speed would re-edit the replay to place the commercials in the low action spots of the race, I would have loved to watch all the cars diving in to the pits when the nutcase brought out the safety car.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

One frustrating thing I find with Ralf is his statement that after his 2nd un-scheduled pitstop to clear the damage from Coulthard's protective gear flying off, he said that the race was pretty much over for him.

I think at one point or another before the second round of pit stops for everyone, he was RIGHT BEHIND Spoonface. Spoonface ended up at 4th place. Montoya and Barrichello at one point or anther was near the back of the grid as well...

A race is never over until all point scorers crosses the line. The Williams chasis and the Michelin tires are clearly good enough to land him ahead of a lot of the guys that finished in front of him yesterday.:thumbdwn:


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

If Ralphie was having problems then why the hell didn't he get out of JPM's way?!?!?!? JPM had to run off course to pass. Ralph has has some success lately but when things don't go his way he is such a baby. No way Ralph comes from p13 like JPM did.

I hope we see more of JPM, Rubens and Kimi in the front racing each other. They are a blast to watch chase and pass.

I can't wait until the USGP!!


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JPM definitely has that fighting spirit in him. With Ralf, I'm beginning to wonder if he gives up too easily. The car is talented enough to finish much better than 10th, and Ralf definitely has the skills to match.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

JPM did once again show who the racer is between the two on the team. I still can't figure out how he went from 13th to 6th or 7th right behind Rubins and Trulli in what seemed like the blink of an eye. Michael was stuck in 14th behind Alonso for a much much longer time.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Topaz330xi said:


> JPM did once again show who the racer is between the two on the team. I still can't figure out how he went from 13th to 6th or 7th right behind Rubins and Trulli in what seemed like the blink of an eye. Michael was stuck in 14th behind Alonso for a much much longer time.


That was the trick, he was right behind Reubens all the time, and when Reubens makes a move HE makes a move right behind him...Catches a lot of people by surprise to see the red car coming up behind them to pass and next thing you know, you've been passed by two cars. :thumbup:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Jean Todt is now saying that Williams is their number one rival. That Williams has surpassed McLaren and he expects them to continue to do well in the next races putting pressure on Ferrari and Michael. Ferrari ran a four car test approaching the British GP to improve the tire performance, but it was expected that the F2003-GA would be well suited to Silverstone.

It was a very interesting and exciting race. Ralf really didn't do that badly considering he had to make the extra stop to remove the debris from the radiator.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

They made a big deal about Ahnold being at the track, but I didn't know Patrick was there...

<img src=http://www.formula1.com/imgup/sutton/2003/normal/d03gbr344.jpg>

Someone I'd far rather see them flash the camera on.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

According to the official F-1 site, Ralf got a piece of his own car aero parts lodged in the radiator duct, which required the extra stop.


Also a lot on the special testing with Bridgestone to improve the tires. Nowdays most advantages like that are only good for a couple of races before the other guys figure it out.


----------

